# silverton colorado & barnet vermont  paper label & embossed hutches  rare



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Feb 12, 2013)

lemon sour crystal spring co  barnet  vermont  embossed hutch  standard bottling  silverton colo rare examples


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Feb 12, 2013)

hutch  blood orange


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Feb 12, 2013)

co hutch


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Feb 12, 2013)

hutch


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Feb 12, 2013)

hutch


----------



## epackage (Feb 12, 2013)

Gotta love labelled hutches!


----------



## Dansalata (Feb 13, 2013)

wow!!!


----------



## sandchip (Feb 13, 2013)

Too much!  Never seen one and what a treat.  Thanks for sharing 'em with us.


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 13, 2013)

Premium quality examples! Not only labeled, but the labels are in uncommonly good shape for hutches and aren't just generic labels indicating the flavor only. Very impressive, do you have any more labeled hutches?


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Feb 13, 2013)

Really nice labled hutches!


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Feb 13, 2013)

do you have any more labeled hutches? 
 yes  i have a few more more including A quart


----------

